# Night bite



## Salmo_Trutta1 (Oct 8, 2014)

So I would like to do some walleye fishing from shore. Did I miss the night bite already? I thought it started around this time of year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

There is a discussion about this in the Lake Erie forum


----------



## Salmo_Trutta1 (Oct 8, 2014)

Oops, OK thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Hasn't really started yet. In normal years it goes until the end of May.


----------



## greatmiami (Feb 4, 2014)

Oh my!

Sent from my QMV7A using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Ghstryder (Apr 1, 2012)

small world, hows it going fellow cle kayak angler


----------

